# Shop lighting



## endrow

The shop is 40x60 with 16ft ceiling.It has 8 ft HO fixtures and some of the fixtures need replaced. I could go with double tube fixtures but i see there is completly dffrent type of fixtures in shops .. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## r82230

This what I am doing (replaces either 4 or 8 foot blubs).

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commercial-Electric-Retrofit-8-ft-and-4-ft-White-Fluorescent-Light-Fixtures-with-LED-Kit-54296164/206063439

Somewhere on HT you will find my review of output (just don't ask me to find it).

Larry


----------



## HayMike

I use Lithonia 2 foot LED high bay. 11,200 lumen, bright white, $159 at HomeDepot. Cost less every time I buy some.


----------



## danwi

Just found recently an led bulb at Menards 500 watt output and uses 100 watts screws into a regular socket and has leds shining down and around. priced around $65 to $70 a bulb if they last its not too bad of a deal


----------



## mlappin

danwi said:


> Just found recently an led bulb at Menards 500 watt output and uses 100 watts screws into a regular socket and has leds shining down and around. priced around $65 to $70 a bulb if they last its not too bad of a deal


You can buy a whole new 4 foot LED fixture for that or less.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

https://petersenparts.com

I'm about to order some from these folks. Onelonelyfarmer on YouTube put them up and they look like they do an exelent job


----------



## PaMike

Lewis Ranch said:


> https://petersenparts.com
> 
> I'm about to order some from these folks. Onelonelyfarmer on YouTube put them up and they look like they do an exelent job


Yeah. I saw that video how they just plugged right into each other and you chain install along "chain of lights". That's slick


----------



## mlappin

Pretty reasonable price as well.


----------



## azmike

Daylight panels in a steel roof sure add nice light, but only during the day!


----------



## endrow

HayMike said:


> I use Lithonia 2 foot LED high bay. 11,200 lumen, bright white, $159 at HomeDepot. Cost less every time I buy some.





HayMike said:


> I use Lithonia 2 foot LED high bay. 11,200 lumen, bright white, $159 at HomeDepot. Cost less every time I buy some.


I should try something like this . We have been tinkering with LED and one thing we found is when LED are mounted high the light does not spread like others . They seem to only light up a small spot directly below


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> I should try something like this . We have been tinkering with LED and one thing we found is when LED are mounted high the light does not spread like others . They seem to only light up a small spot directly below


If cost is a big factor, I just wired together a series of plastic bulb bases at .99 cents each on round plastic boxes at 1.29 each and screwed in LED floodlight bulbs. I got LED flood lights on sale at Costco for very cheap, maybe $3-$4. For under $10/ fixture, the lighting is fine. You can put a dozen of them in for the price of one fancy fixture. Power consumption is next to nothing. Lasts forever, no heat from them.

Won't work in most livestock barns because I guess it could cause a fire? I don't think there's cages made for my set up. Although they could be dabbed up cheap. Works in my work shop fine, though.


----------



## endrow

JD3430 said:


> If cost is a big factor, I just wired together a series of plastic bulb bases at .99 cents each on round plastic boxes at 1.29 each and screwed in LED floodlight bulbs. I got LED flood lights on sale at Costco for very cheap, maybe $3-$4. For under $10/ fixture, the lighting is fine. You can put a dozen of them in for the price of one fancy fixture. Power consumption is next to nothing. Lasts forever, no heat from them.
> Won't work in most livestock barns because I guess it could cause a fire? I don't think there's cages made for my set up. Although they could be dabbed up cheap. Works in my work shop fine, though.


 I recall being in the shop one time at Lancaster County that was a hundred and fifty feet by 30 feet and it was an old building it had 200 porcelain fixtures with a standard light bulb screwed into each one.


----------



## PaMike

I bought some BIG led bulbs at Paul B. They are like $30 each and screw into a normal socket. I have 4 in a 40 x 44 storage area and they throw a lot of light. I bet if you put 8 in there, you would have enough light for a shop. The bulbs are about 4" dia and 8" long.


----------



## Hayman1

HayMike said:


> I use Lithonia 2 foot LED high bay. 11,200 lumen, bright white, $159 at HomeDepot. Cost less every time I buy some.


HayMike, just bought and installed 4 of these in my combo shop hay storage. They are over the center aisle so no apparent danger from fire. Nice and bright. However, there are a boatload of vents in the top which will get dusty. Do you have to maintain them with the air compressor? Just wondering since you have some time after your install. Thanks. rick


----------



## slowzuki

Bought a hanging led strip light with the end to end connections- I’ve gotta say they are bright and good light. Snap on immediately at -20.


----------



## ubadawg

endrow said:


> The shop is 40x60 with 16ft ceiling.It has 8 ft HO fixtures and some of the fixtures need replaced. I could go with double tube fixtures but i see there is completly dffrent type of fixtures in shops .. Any one have any ideas?


Unless they are on 24-7 the cost of led's will never pay off. I have a big shop and put t5 's in it for less than 300 dollars. All came from S U N Lighting in Indy. call Joe Hurrle 317-888-0338. deals in new and used .(317) 888-0338

S. U. N. Lighting

33 years in business

1800 Churchman Avenue
Indianapolis, IN 46203


----------



## JD3430

ubadawg said:


> Unless they are on 24-7 the cost of led's will never pay off. I have a big shop and put t5 's in it for less than 300 dollars. All came from S U N Lighting in Indy. call Joe Hurrle 317-888-0338. deals in new and used .<a>(317) 888-0338</a>
> 
> S. U. N. Lighting 33 years in business 1800 Churchman Avenue
> Indianapolis, IN 46203


I found the payoff to be too far out as well. You have to buy the LED bulbs with a "subsidy" to really make them pay off, IMO.Bought mine when PECO was offering an instant rebate. Bulbs were $10 at the time, but there was an instant rebate of like $8-9 per bulb at the register, so I bought like 75 of them.

I did notice a drop in my electric bill. That was 4 years ago. I have never replaced one of the bulbs. They don't generate any heat and the light is "whiter". Only downside is the LED bulbs interfered with my electric garage door openers, so my garages both have incandescent bulbs.

Recently, I replaced both my failing garage door openers with "My Q" Liftmaster openers and they work fine in conjunction with the early build LED bulb interference, so now I can install LED bulbs in my garage.

Other garage still has "old school" opener, so still have incandescent in that garage.


----------



## SCMagi

I still use the Lithonia 2 foot LED high bay as I haven't found any better lights. Initially, I have paid something like 150 bucks for them. Right now, you can find them way cheaper.


----------



## HayMike

I also love my Lithonia 2 foot LED high bay. Bright and cheerful.


----------



## SCMagi

I've never seen anything like this before.


----------



## treyrooster

endrow said:


> The shop is 40x60 with 16ft ceiling.It has 8 ft HO fixtures and some of the fixtures need replaced. I could go with double tube fixtures but i see there is completly dffrent type of fixtures in shops .. Any one have any ideas?


2ft led high bay 27000 lumen they are around 120-115 apiece i got mine at inline. used 4 in my 50x60


----------



## camarint

SCMagi said:


> I still use the Lithonia 2 foot LED high bay as I haven't found any better lights. Initially, I have paid something like 150 bucks for them. Right now, you can find them way cheaper. These have to be the best-LED lights that I have ever used for my own shop. However, it is pretty tough to find proper bulbs for them. Recently, I could not find those bulbs, so I had to use the bulbs from my solar flag pole lights. They are some powerful bulbs, and they illuminate the entire yard. That is pretty impressive.


are those lights that good?


----------

